# Plastic



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get plastic for boardcuts.
i keep seeing G10 and is that a plastic and if it is where can you get it.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

G10 is a fiberglass resin product. I don't know where to get it.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

umm you can use any kind of plastic, if you look at Charles thread he has one about using a cutting board to make a little picklefork shooter, you can buy g10 but i heard its expensive
Charles thread :http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10511-cutting-board-pfs/page__pid__110010#entry110010
here's a site that sells G10 and other plastics, i suggest googling G10 plastics or looking on ebay


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Your poly cutting boards, like those sold at Walmart, Target, and eventually at resale shops are excellent..I`ve cut more than 16 different shapes from them with some very extreme angles...With testing I find they are nearly indestructible, can take very heavy or light bands and cheap...If dropped, slammed, or even with solid fork hits...no severe damage...And best of all it` a lot cheaper than G-10...With simple hand tools you can produce amazing results...


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

check with someone who works with a high voltage power company. warning it will dull your cutting blades instantly. and make your skin ichy, wear a resporator also. saftey glasses are a must.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like perspex (acrylic, plexiglass, it has many names).

Can be worked just like hardwood and comes in a huge range of colours. It can be laminated, drilled, tapped, heat moulded etc.

Shown is 22mm thick clear acrylic before final polishing. It was a recycled from an old subwoofer box and has a lot of surface scratches still. After polishing it was perfectly clear.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Looks brilliant !

How does it hold up when you get a forkhit? Does it shatter?


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Excellent piece of plastic carving...! Nice piece of hand crafted art...


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Be careful using plexiglas and it is a little brittle. You can look up plastic companies in the phone book and sign companies. Both of there will usually have scrape.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

King Star board is a good material to use.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I've kinda wanted to try lexan (high-impact polycarbonate). You can buy sheets of it on ebay or amazon. I'd go with at least 1/2" thick.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

like this

http://www.ebay.com....=item3369858e8c


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's the stuff. They laminate that stuff over glass to make bulletproof windows.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

McMaster-Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#phenolic/=drwq5z


----------

